# Hilfe bei Logo



## PoNr (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle,
ich bzw. wir suchen Hilfe zur erstellung unseres Logos.
Habe selber keine Ideen vielleicht könnt Ihr uns helfen ?

Das sollte im Logo stehen. Wir beschäftigen uns mit dem Organisieren, Vermieten etc. von Veranstaltungstechnik, DJing, LJing usw.
Also kann auch was mit dem Thema zu tun haben.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus

PoNr


----------



## ShadowMan (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Ähm, gehts vielleicht etwas genauer? Habt ihr schon einen Ansatz? Worüber habt ihr 
euch schon Gedanken gemacht?
Mit welchem Programm willst du es erstellen, welche Farben sollten verwendet werden?

Da es um Veranstaltungstechnik geht, sollte das Logo auf jeden Fall nicht zu "steril" wirken. Eventuell eine kräftige Farbe. 

Habe damals mal für eine Firma folgendes Logo entworfen:

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/os-link/Startseite.jpg

Den Schriftzug hatten sie schon vorher und dieses Logo verwenden sie auf Bannern. Das was ich drum rum gebastelt habe wird nun für Flyer, Webauftritt usw. verwendet. 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## PoNr (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also ich kann das Logo in C4D + PSD + PS machen. ICh dachte mir was in den Farben Blau vielleicht Schwarz. Hab unsere Homepage (V1.0) in PSD gemacht online unter:
P.H. Tech Homepage 
Also was genaues fürs Logo habsch net. Deshalb frag ich ja ob jemand Ideen hat.

Bis dann
PoNr


----------



## ShadowMan (11. Oktober 2004)

Gut, dann streiche ich C4D einfach mal weg, weil man mit sowas keine Logos macht.

Sinnvoll wäre ein Vektorprogramm. Notfalls kannst du es aber auch mit PS machen bzw. dort kannst du ja auch Vektorgrafiken erstellen, jedoch etwas umständlicher wie ich finde.

Spiel doch einfach mal mit den Anfangsbuchstaben rum oder überleg dir was du damit verbindest oder schau was andere so haben (aber wehe du kopierst, dann gibts Ärger *g*).
Mehr Tipps mag ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht geben, da Logos sehr teuer sind und nicht mal in 10 Min. gemacht sind...zumindest wenn es gute sein sollen 

Viel Spaß beim werkeln.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

